# [V]erkaufe Diablo III



## Crysisheld (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

 habe folgende Spiele zu verkaufen: 

 - Diablo III Standard Version im Pappschuber
 - Diablo III Collector´s Edition 

Beide Spiele sind noch original verschweißt und wurden noch nie benutzt. 

Preisvorschläge kommen von euch

Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, was immer dieses "Preisvorschläge kommen von euch" soll. 
Als Verkäufer solltest du doch angeben können, was du dafür haben willst, schließlich hast du es ja zu einem Festpreis gekauft und willst es möglichst mit Gewinn wieder loswerden.Also Einkaufspreis + von dir gewünschter Gewinn = Endpreis. Warum so kompliziert?


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was immer dieses "Preisvorschläge kommen von euch" soll.
> Als Verkäufer solltest du doch angeben können, was du dafür haben willst, schließlich hast du es ja zu einem Festpreis gekauft und willst es möglichst mit Gewinn wieder loswerden.Also Einkaufspreis + von dir gewünschter Gewinn = Endpreis. Warum so kompliziert?


 
OK 100 EUR + Versand


----------



## chbdiablo (24. Mai 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> OK 100 EUR + Versand


 
Die CE? Deal!


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Mai 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Die CE? Deal!




Nein für meine CE möchte ich 600 EUR Versand ist dann aber dabei


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Mai 2012)

ist das angebot überhaupt ernstgemeint? =D


----------



## Mothman (24. Mai 2012)

Was kostet denn nun 100 Euro? 
Wäre doch in beiden Fällen ein komischer Preis, oder?


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Mai 2012)

die normale Version, da Diablo3 im Moment ja überall ausverkauft ist. Und so eine Schachtel ist ja was schönes. Hat doch viel mehr Stil als so ein digitaler Downlaoad - und natürlich auch seinen Preis


----------



## smooth1980 (4. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> die normale Version, da Diablo3 im Moment ja überall ausverkauft ist. Und so eine Schachtel ist ja was schönes. Hat doch viel mehr Stil als so ein digitaler Downlaoad - und natürlich auch seinen Preis



das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst ?


----------

